#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Noida International University, Gr. Noida 2012 Admission, Fee Structure, Placements

## richa_tiwari

*About* : NIU is a UGC recognized university sponsored by Maruti Educational Trust and was notified by Govt. of Uttar Pradesh, India vide Notification No. 1108/79-vi-1-10-1 (Ka) 23-10 Lucknow dt 12 Oct 2010, Act No. 27 of 2010

The University is very strategically located on 75 Acres sprawling Campus in the ultra-modern Yamuna Expressway Educational Hub, Gautam Budh Nagar and is privileged to be flanked by many firsts of the nation including the Formula 1 Race Track and a Night Safari.

*Branches* 
B Tech in Electrical
B Tech in EEE
B Tech in CSE
B Tech in ECE
B Tech in Mechanical
B Tech in Civil
B Tech in Biotechnology
B Tech in Automobile
B Tech in IT

*Fee Structure* :
*Fee per Semester* : 62,5000
*Fee per Annum* : 1,25,000

*Campus Facilities :*

*Accommodation*

The accommodation facilities available to the students of NIU are at par with global standards. NIU offers students the choice of comfortable boarding facilities of single, double and triple rooms with AC and non AC options for both boys and girls. Every hostel has state of the art Wi-Fi facilities just so that they can keep abreast of global happenings.

If the boarding facilities speak of homely comfort than the dining facilities serves homely food. Tasty and healthy foods prepared under strict hygienic conditions are served to the students during meal times. Our experienced catering staff has been drawn from a wide range of hospitality and serves their culinary skills with a wide range of mouth watering palette of dishes.

Apart from these there is a 24Hr medical centre on campus to administer first aid and deal with any medical emergency promptly.

*Canteen* : 

The hub of NIUs life, thats what it will be. The canteen at NIU situated at the academic block library building will be designed in a manner that will befit the status of an international university. Students can relax from the tiring schedule and courses by chilling out with a glass of fresh juice or rejuvenate their minds with a warm cup of coffee along with some of the choicest munchies. Moreover there will also a Caf Coffee Day outlet and a Caf 18 outlet.

*Banks and ATMs :* 

At NIU, there will branches of nationalised and foreign banks along with their respective ATM facilities for the students. Their timings would be decided by their respective management keeping in mind the convenience of the students.

*Fitness Centre* *:* 

Well equipped gyms and fitness centres will be a part of every hostel. Treadmills, exercycles, Nordic walking equipments along with the usual accessories would be stocked and maintained for the fitness freaks on campus.


Queries are welcome !!!





  Similar Threads: Sharda University, Greater Noida admission 2013, cutoff, fee structure, placement Direct MCA admission 2012 in Sharda University ,GREATER NOIDA Direct BBA admission 2012 in Sharda University , GREATER NOIDA Sharda  University  Gr. Noida 2012 admissions, cutoff, branches, fee, placements G.L Bajaj Gr. Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches Discussions

----------

